# Repurposed lyrics



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

“If it takes forever I will wait for you
For a thousand summers till you finally poo…”


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

I often misquote the song from The Music Man...

We've got Trouble..
With a capital T, and that rhymes with P and that stands for Poodle!


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Made my day.


----------

